# FS: LOTS of (Rare) Plants



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Algaebeater/Kevin's parents have asked me to dismantle his tanks. Proceeds will go to his estate/family.

I've set the following plants at liquidation prices, but feel free to be generous or round up for the sake of his family. You will not be disappointed by the portion sizes.

There are a lot of plants and I prefer not to have to make several smaller transactions. I reserve priority to buyers who purchase more.

Please refrain from haggling. This is already emotional enough to do and once again this all goes to Kevin's estate/family.

x3 HUGE clumps of *Trident Fern *(equaling to the size of my head, 2 clumps are attached to driftwood) - $30 SOLD

x1 HUGE clump of* Echinodorus *(20+ stems/leaves 18" tall) and smaller clump of *Cryptocoryne Wentii *(6-8 leaves) - $10 SOLD

x50+ mix stems of* Rotala Macrandra, Ludwigia Hybrid Red, Staurogyne Bihar, Bacopa Madagasarensis, Limnophila Wavy, and Echinodorus Vesuvius* - $20 SOLD

x1 HUGE clump of* Lagendara Meeboldi Pink/Red and Lagendara Nairii *(30+ stems/leaves ranging from 12" to 18" tall, will take up 12"x12" area) - $30 SOLD

x1 HUGE clump of *Cryptocoryne Affinis? *(100+ leaves, multiple plants, will take up 8"x8" area) - $10 SOLD

x1 HUGE clump of *Cryptocoryne Wentii?* (100+ leaves, multiple plants, will take up 8"x8" area - leaves/stems are at least 8" tall) - $10 SOLD

x1 HUGE clump of *Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia* (40+ leaves, multiple plants, bigger cryptocoryne species - leaves are at least 12" tall) - $10 SOLD

x1 Big Clump of *Nymphea Lotus Green? and Tricolor?* (30+ leaves, multiple plants - stems are at least 10" tall) - $15 SOLD

x1 Big mother plant of *Crinum Calamistratum?* (10+ leaves, very tall - at least 18") - $10 SOLD

x1 HUGE clump of rare *Cryptocoryne "Taman Negaru"* (very nice plant! 100+ leaves, multiple plants, will take up 8"x8" area) - $20 SOLD

x3 Plants of rare Cryptocoryne Affinis "Jerantut?" and a few smaller plants of Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia (very nice looking crypt) - $10 SOLD

x1 Medium sized clump of *Cryptocoryne Lucens* (50+ leaves, smaller cryptocoryne) - $5 SOLD

Conditions of plants are varied but all relatively healthy, minimal algae, some showing some color fade but should return to prime condition with dosing. Some possibility of Ramshorn snails may hitchhike on these plants.

LOCATIONS THIS WEEK:

I'm in Maple Ridge in the evenings

I work in Chilliwack: 
Wednesday, Saturday

I work in Vancouver @ W4th and Fir:
Tuesday, Thursday, Friday

You can meet me in Coquitlam:
Tuesday and Thursday evening.

I am willing to meet you at my workplace or along my route to or from work at my convenience.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent about trident fern


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM sent..............


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a sad loss. These are a steal.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Reckon it is very good of you to do this.I will spread the word to help you out.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. Still got rarer high light plants and cryptocoryne affinis for the low light tanks at a fraction of what you would pay at the store.

Plants are going up on craigslist.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at Kevin's place ealier this evening and picked up a lot of rare and beautiful plants. I will encourage anyone who are looking into filling their tanks with some rare collections do take action ASAP and contact Reckon(Lawson). Once again, koodos to Lawson for doing this for Kevin and his family.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Lawson. Great to see someone giving Kevin's parents a hand with this stuff at a time like this. 

Anthony


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump. 
More plants for sale - the last of what are in Kevin's tanks besides a few odd clumps of java moss and java fern.
Once again, the portions are HUGE. I'm likely understating how much you will get especially with the crypts.

As per usual, priority goes to those who purchase more, pick up, or generally make these sales easier 

Pictures will come tomorrow evening.


----------



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

Interested in the rest of the rest of the plants


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

ReillyP said:


> Interested in the rest of the rest of the plants


Please pm me with your phone number.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take the rest. I can meet tonite in Coquitlam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

All plants are pending. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great price on those plants. I didn't see the ad in the time or I would have scooped up the remaining plants too.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

All sold. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------

